# Kernel32.dll error



## Mamajones01 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have been trying to load an old game for my husband, Starfleet Command, and I have been getting an error message stating "The procedure entry point SUnMapLS_IP_EBP_20 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll"

If someone could guide me to a fix for the problem I would be appreciative. The program's maker Interplay is no longer offering tech support.


thanks


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Let's move this to the games section ... it will get better exposure there.


----------



## robingupta (Jul 4, 2005)

I am facing the same problem when I start MotoRacer 2, the error message is "The procedure entry point SUnMapLS_IP_EBP_20 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll" Would be great if someone could help me out......


----------



## timmywallis (Jul 24, 2005)

The only probel is with loading the disk menu on star fleet command, if you go to MY Computer, then right click your cd drive select open, then click setup.exe, the game will install, and you can run the game from the icons in the start menu, with know problems, so when the kernal32 error thing comes up, just press ok


----------

